# anyone wish they had power locks?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

http://image32.webshots.com/32/2/20/68/249222068QlEfai_fs.jpg

just recieved today from parts express 
you need a way of controlling it (mine's being tied into my new alarm)...but its a pretty nice little kit. i'll be installing it and doing a write-up sometime this week


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

not bad.. how much was the kit?

I wouldn't mind having power locks on my 240, but the Maxima already does.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

32 dollars from parts express

edit: Parts express part number 330-013


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

nope...I have power locks and they are controled by my security system


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

cool.. cheap enough.. 
grab that and a cheapie keyless entry system off ebay and I'd have three remotes to caryy on my keychain!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmm i didnt know B15's didnt have power door locks. Will be waiting for that write-up though


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i guess he didn't pick the option when he was getting the car or whoever the first owner was didn't pick the option to have the power locks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

he has an XE, XE models didntg come standard with power locks or power windows


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> i guess he didn't pick the option when he was getting the car or whoever the first owner was didn't pick the option to have the power locks





> he has an XE, XE models didntg come standard with power locks or power windows


oh ok, thanks guys.


----------

